# Prices for 3rd party libraries?



## I like music (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi there!

I simply can't seem to find info on the 3rd party libraries (e.g. Berlin, Spitfire, Cine). And also if someone can please tell me if those libraries ever go on sale (and what that price looks like, too).

Looked on their site etc and trying to figure it all out, but for once my Google-fu has deserted me.

I'm thinking of investing in Staffpad, but would first need an iPad. But also the other consideration here would be the cost of the 3rd party libraries, unless someone tells me that the inbuilt sounds are good enough just for sketching it all out (my plan would always to take it all to Cubase and mock it up properly there).

Any help massively appreciated!


----------



## sctaylorcan (Feb 7, 2022)

Answering in *Canadian *Dollars
* The biggies are $128 (I think $99 USD?) - Berlin Strings, CineBrass, Spitfire Chamber Strings, CinePerc, Voxos, etc, etc
* There are some artist series strings like Tina Guo and Taylor Davis at $51 (I think $39 USD?) 
* There are a series of interesting offerings in the Essentials Collection that are $35 and below

I have obtained some on 30% off sales, and bought StaffPad itself for 50% off. I'm not aware of any bigger discounts having happened.

But if you're like me you end up buying nearly all of them over time anyway 

That said, the internal sounds are _plenty_ good enough for sketching if your intent is to mock up in a DAW.

The program and sounds have their quirks as you'll read here, but they are regularly being improved, and the purity of composing by pen with such satisfying playback is well worth it for me. Wonderful experience!


----------



## I like music (Feb 8, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Answering in *Canadian *Dollars
> * The biggies are $128 (I think $99 USD?) - Berlin Strings, CineBrass, Spitfire Chamber Strings, CinePerc, Voxos, etc, etc
> * There are some artist series strings like Tina Guo and Taylor Davis at $51 (I think $39 USD?)
> * There are a series of interesting offerings in the Essentials Collection that are $35 and below
> ...


Thank you so much for all this information. Exactly what I was looking for. Looks like i'll end up getting this all before long 

Really appreciate the help.


----------

